# anyone know of a squat near the chicago land area?



## stink (Mar 3, 2010)

i needa find a new place to stay


----------



## MrD (Mar 3, 2010)

no, no one here knows of one....


----------



## hd7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Before I left chicago, I went to a skatepark with a couple friends and people were squating under a bridge. I was told there was a tent city nearby but I had too many drinks to care enough to explore


----------



## hd7 (Jul 7, 2014)

The skate park was near logab square if that helps. Go into the two way bar on milwaukee and find the move-tastic crew and tell them trever told you to ask them where the skatepark is


hd7 said:


> Before I left chicago, I went to a skatepark with a couple friends and people were squating under a bridge. I was told there was a tent city nearby but I had too many drinks to care enough to explore


The skate park was I


----------

